# Non c'entra niente



## Jeanie-Mac

Comment on dit 'non c'entra niente' en francais?  

Google donne 'n'a rien a voir' ils ont raison?


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Jeanie-Mac,

Oui, Google a raison (pour une fois).


----------



## Ostaire

Plus exactement, _"Ça_ (ou _cela_) _n'a rien à voir"_.


----------



## ermannoitaly

Bonjour

Je crois qu'il soit possible  de s'exprimer avec de phrases comme :

Ça n'a rien à voir avec...
Non c'entra niente con...


Ne rien avoir à voir/ à faire avec quelque chose/quelqu'un  
Non ha niente a che vedere/fare con...
_
Saluti_


----------



## ganesa2242

Bonjour,

la définition de Ostaire est correcte.

Saluti


----------



## sterrenzio

Buongiorno,

secondo voi la frase "X n'y est pour rien" può anch'essa voler dire 

"X [riferito sia a persona che a cosa] non c'entra niente"?

Grazie


----------



## ganesa2242

Ciao,

"X n'y est pour rien" non c'entra niente con "non c'entra niente" 

"X n'y est pour rien" ha il senso di "non è colpa di X"

Jeremy


----------



## sterrenzio

Ciao Ganesa,
lungi da me il voler mettere in discussione quello che dice un parlante nativo 
Ti voglio solo portare un po' di contesto.

Un mio ex collega contestava ad un partner il mancato pagamento di una fattura che, fra le altre cose, aveva portato ad un deteriorarsi dei rapporti commerciali. Il partner si difende e scrive tutte le sue motivazioni, poi conclude, esasperato: "la facture xyz n'y est pour rien!!"

Ecco perché pensavo che volesse dire "non c'entra niente"... :-(


----------



## Corsicum

Peut être, dans un autre registre, juste pour un petit clin d’œil :
_Cela n’a aucun rapport._
_Cela n’entre pas en ligne de compte._
_Cela n’entre pas du tout en ligne de compte._
_Cela n’entre pas en ligne de compte, mais vraiment en rien !._
_Cela n’entre absolument en rien en ligne de compte._
_Cela n’entre strictement en rien en ligne de compte._
_…._
Mais in fine, si cela n’entre en rien ou presque rien...c'est que : 
_Il n’y a aucune relation de cause à effet = Non c'è nessun rapporto di causa*-*effetto* . *_

Voir aussi :
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/entrer
*b) *[Le suj. désigne un inanimé] Intervenir dans, jouer un rôle dans :
9. Ce rire-là ne fait rien à l'affaire, ne doit pas *entrer *dans notre analyse...
Stendhal, _Racine et Shakspeare,_ t. 1, 1823, p. 30.
♦ [Avec un suj. impers.] _Cela n'entre pour rien dans ma décision :_


----------



## ganesa2242

Ciao Sterrenzio,

Fai bene a mettere in discussione quello che ho scritto 

Comunque, trovo un po' strano di parlare di una fattura e dire che "la facture n'y est pour rien".

Ha ragione Corsicum quando dice che l'idea è un rapporto di causa-effetto però non l'avrei detto così.


----------



## Corsicum

Ciao,
Simple complément :
_« X est sans lien avec Y»_ : pour le langage courant.
_« X est sans aucun lien direct ou indirect de quelque nature que ce soit avec Y»_ : langage juridique


----------



## Jeanie-Mac

merci beaucoup tout le monde!


----------

